# AXPONA 2014 Official Show Report Discussion Thread



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

*AXPONA 2014*

*Join in the dialogue. Post your questions and requests. I will cover as much as I can for HTS*:wave:

There are a number of other HTS members who will be here also. We will do our best to let you know what we see and hear.:sn:

*Follow the Official Report Thread HERE.*


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Hope you have a great time Wayne - wish I could have made it this year! Looking forward to reading your reports...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Waiting for reports...:foottap::foottap:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Ha! They don't open the rooms until 11 I thought!


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> Hope you have a great time Wayne - wish I could have made it this year! Looking forward to reading your reports...


Joe, we're having an awful time and have both been extremely busy with show business


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

ajinfla said:


> Joe, we're having an awful time and have both been extremely busy with show business


yeah it sure looks like you are hard at work.... Nothing to report on for today?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Was going to post last night. Then AJ dragged me off a mile's walk to a non-existent restaurant and when we got back I collapsed for the night. AJ's fault!

Have heard lots of great gear, have 25 reports to write so far, and I will get started while munching on some dinner.

These are the rooms I have spent quality time in, in the order visited, and will write about starting now.

Soundfield Audio (AJ's speakers) - AJ vs. gravity; gravity won; great job anyway, AJ! The man has class!
 Legacy Audio - serious BIG monopoles.
 German Physics, AIX Records - surround recordings, immersive speakers.
 Scaena Speakers - big linear array.
 Purist Audio Design - midrange horn with grab power.
 Acoustic Zen Speakers - oneness of sound.
 Tyler Acoustics - FUN speakers.
 KEF - nice little speakers... well, the big ones are nice, too.
 Dynaudio - perfect?
 Wilson Audio - perfect?
 Wilson Audio - "budget" model.
 MartinLogan - reminded why I am such a fan!
 MartinLogan - ditto.
 Horning Hybrid Systems - lively!
 Magico - saved by an attentive rep.
 Focal - they can even play CDs!
 Dynaudio - yeah, I just can't help myself.
 _to be named later_ - sounds like vinyl.
 Baltic Speakers - _serious_ fun!
 JTR Speakers - Caterpillar or Mercedes?
 Endeavor Audio - And She Was.
 Daedalus Audio - "Engage!"
 Vapor Audio - do no harm - as in _they can't._
 Madison Fielding - plant stands that SING!
Reports to follow in the Official Report thread...


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Home from the show. WOW, there was a lot to see. Here are the rest of the rooms visited, to be reported on.


Mancave Metal - hot rod or speaker?
Soundfield Audio - back for more.
Polymer Audio - no aluminum.
Audio Note - breaking the rules.
SoundLAB - we're going to need a bigger room.
madisound - cool kits and components.
Monitor Audio - they do it all.
Wharfdale - soundstage value of the show.
McIntosh - yeah, they make speakers, too.
Vienna Acoustics - natural sound.
Audio Physic - natural sound.
Seaton Sound - goosebumps.
Sadurni Acoustics - BIG horns.
MBL North America - another kind of soundstage.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Apologies on not getting more done from the show itself. Traveled without laptop because of a sore back, and the Android tablet approach was problematic.

Working on writeups now.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, that is a lot of rooms to cover, Wayne. Looking forward to your write ups.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like you are going to be busy for a while, Wayne. Looking forward to hearing your reports.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like you covered quite a bit Wayne... hope you had fun and hope your back is getting better.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Speakers made from butcher block? Good thing I'm all thumbs or I would have to buy new countertops. Not sure if the green speakers are a color I would be showing off at a show. Thanks for the reports so far.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Great stuff so far Wayne!

I remember those horns from Classic from a couple of previous shows - really enjoyed them. So effortless!

And, it is great to see AJ's towers with the rear firing tweeter - I can't wait to hear those in person!


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

B- one said:


> Speakers made from butcher block?


Sure.



B- one said:


> Speakers made from butcher block?
> Not sure if the green speakers are a color I would be showing off at a show.


They're fine unless you make them angry. You don't want to make them angry.

cheers


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> And, it is great to see AJ's towers with the rear firing tweeter


...which are the ones FedEx promptly wrecked .
The little remote class d amp is a little quirky, but yes, it's _finally_ implemented, as envisioned.
Sorry you couldn't make it Joe, next time you can go walkabout with Wayne and I. 

cheers


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The show reports have all been completed. I thoroughly enjoyed attending the show and listening and doing my best to share the experience with HTS readers.

Cheers.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

AudiocRaver said:


> The show reports have all been completed. I thoroughly enjoyed attending the show and listening and doing my best to share the experience with HTS readers. Cheers.


Thanks for your hard work! I would like to go see a show like this but my wife may not like that idea:devil:


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I just became aware of your show report, and it was a very enjoyable read.

I got excited when I got to Legacy Audio because I have been a fan from afar for a very long time, and the Whispers have always appealed to me. So glad to hear you thought they were awesome and your favorite in the general price class. They're my dream speaker, and it sounds like justifiably so.

The only problem is that every time I read a review or report from you, I have to add another speaker to my must-hear list. This time it was the Monitor Audio Silver series. A few years ago I heard the RX8 (predecessor to the Silver 8) and I liked it quite a lot. It was on my list for a while, but got lost among a handful of others. Well, now it's back on the list, but it will have to be the Silver 8 instead of the Silver 10.

Thanks for a great report.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you for your feedback. There were so many great speakers to listen to, it sort of boggled the mind. But there were a few that stood out. Hope you get a chance to check them out soon.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh by the way it took me until RMAF 2013 to realize that McIntosh made speakers. I was blind-sided so you're not alone on that.


----------

